# 5.1 System issues



## dialatech (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone 

I'm a new member here at home theater shack but I have been looking around the forums for a while now.

I wondering if anyone can help me please. I have a 5.1 Q- Acoustic 2000 speaker package and AV Receiver is the Onkyo 616. I have had it now around 1 year now but I have never felt I have got the best out of the system. I will provide everything I have in my setup to help you give me the best advice possible.

TV - Samsung E6500
AV Receiver - Onkyo 616
Speakers - Q- Acoustics 2000i Package
Speaker Cable - 2.5m Van Damme Speaker cable 


Can any give any tips in getting the best out of my system?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately there is a lot of pertinent information missing from this post about configuration, placement, usage, etc. Without more to go on no one will be able to visualize the situation, meaning they probably won't be able to assist much. Perhaps you can expand a bit more on items such as...


Usage - HT, music, games, some combination of one or more?
Room size - HxWxD of the entire space the system is used in.
Configuration - Was room EQ (like Audyseey, YPAO, MCACC) run?
Placement - Pictures of how you have the speakers and subwoofer(s) positioned might shed some light on the issue.
Expectations - Since you're dissatisfied, what is it that you don't like? Sound quality, level of output, dialog clarity, something else perhaps?


----------



## dialatech (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for the reply

Usage - Movies (Normally from Popcorn Hour or Blu-ray Player) and Sky TV

Room size - My living room is a very odd shape, It would be best to show you via Pictures. I will upload some later.

Configuration - Audyseey was ran on the system but the levels were all over the place. Even tho I did everything Audyseey recommend.

Placement - Yet again I will upload some pictures of Speaker Location later on - When I placed my speakers I took recommendations from Dolby Site.

Expectations - I feel like the room does not get filled with the sound also the Dialogue is very quiet. I have also used some of the Onkyo Features to improve this but its still very Quiet.


----------



## dialatech (Mar 2, 2013)

Here is some pictures of my room layout and speaker placement

This photo is directly from my MLP looking at the TV and the Main Speakers




This photo is the opposite. this photo is taking from my TV Wall looking at the back of the room




The next Two photos are from the Right and Left side of my room.



and


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Knowing the HWD is key for situations such as this, but the pictures indicate the room is not terrible large so I can probably get by without measurements this time.

Looking over the pictures a few things spring to mind...


Your surrounds are going to provide almost nothing where you have them hung. They should be pointed at you from either the side or slightly behind, but the key words are "pointed at you". Given where the couch is they appear to be on the same plane as the MLP - which is good - but are probably 5 feet too high. You can mount them up that high and they will still work, provided they're pointing down at the listeners.

The front stage is awfully close together, so separation could be an issue. That tends to make all the sound seem "compressed" together (75-80% of 5.1 content is from the front 3 speakers, so realistically those are the most critical to get right). From what it looks like though that might be harder for you to rectify than the surrounds.

How is the center oriented, at your ears, above, below?

Sitting dead center in a room is problematic for sound quality, especially when it comes to bass (generally, there is none). The second worse location? Against the back wall. Judging by the pictures you may not have an option there, but just know that your location will be contributing to the issue.

Q Acoustics doesn't seem to have specifications about your system on their website, so I don't know what size drivers those speakers are using. Appearances suggest fairly small, probably in the 4" range. If so that may be a contributing factor as well; small speakers produce small sounds. Additional volume may be required to achieve a level of output sufficient for your needs.

You might want to try re-running Audyseey, making sure the microphone is located at ear height and placement. In other words, where your ears are while seated in the MLP is where the microphone should be. Also point it up toward the ceiling, not directly at the receiver. I've found the resulting EQ to be more accurate that way.

Another suggestion is to turn off whatever those "Onkyo features" are you're referring to. Generally speaking, electronic 'enhancements' such as that do anything but enhance the sound. I've actually found that type of augmentation does the exact opposite. If re-running Audyseey doesn't get dialog up to a satisfactory level try manually increasing the trim level by 1-2dB. Auto-EQ is based upon algorithms, and as such won't be ideal for every person. You're hearing and/or preferences may require tweaking in order to get an adequate level. Don't be afraid to adjust to taste, as it were.


----------



## dialatech (Mar 2, 2013)

theJman said:


> Knowing the HWD is key for situations such as this, but the pictures indicate the room is not terrible large so I can probably get by without measurements this time.
> 
> Looking over the pictures a few things spring to mind...
> 
> ...



I will answer or give more information about each point above.


Unfortunately this is the only place I can have my rear speakers due to the wife thinking there are ugly and two big but I could tilt them down towards the listener and see if that improves things.

Yeah the front stage is very close together but like you have said I cant be anything about that, Yet again this is the only place I can have my speakers due to the wife complaining . If I could talk the wife in getting speakers stands for the front Left and right would this help my situation?

 The center speaker is at ear level when seated.

 yeah all my front speakers are against a wall but Q-Acoustics said there would be fine if put the foam bungs in the back of the speaker.

I have posted a link to the Speaker set I have, I cant see anything on there regarding driver size tho.

http://www.qacoustics.co.uk/2000i-series-51-home-cinema-pack.htm

I will give audyseey another go as well, I normally setup my calibration mic on a boom stick and have it pointing at the ceiling then run it. Normally tho I'm unhappy how audseey works because it generally sets up my trim levels to -dB's and my crossover points at 40-50HZ - I usually turn my crossover to 80HZ straight away. Is this is the right practice to do or I'm I not doing the system any favours.


Thank you for the advice


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

dialatech said:


> I will give audyseey another go as well, I normally setup my calibration mic on a boom stick and have it pointing at the ceiling then run it. Normally tho I'm unhappy how audseey works because it generally sets up my trim levels to -dB's and my crossover points at 40-50HZ - I usually turn my crossover to 80HZ straight away. Is this is the right practice to do or I'm I not doing the system any favours.


As I mentioned, Audyseey is an algorithm that won't produce perfect results for everyone so feel free to adjust to taste. I've had it set the crossover on my center for 120Hz when the speaker had a 7" midrange, and at other times I've seen it set the crossover for 50Hz with a 4.5" driver. Neither was correct though so I went in and manually made those adjustments.


----------



## dialatech (Mar 2, 2013)

How would you address the issue of the front sound stage? 

Put the front Right and Left on Speaker Stands?

Leave them ?

Buy some new three new Front speakers? If so which speakers would you recommend? 

Thanks for your advice


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

WAF is often an insurmountable issue, so for now it might be best just to see if you can get the current setup configured in a manner that's acceptable to you. If not, then perhaps we can explore alternatives.


----------

